# Wireless access point to wireless access point connnection?



## michaelrmgreen (May 17, 2012)

I have endless frustration with USB wireless 'dongles', so I wondered:

"Is it possible to connect to the wireless access point on my network from another wireless access point and use the wired connection to the second access point as an extension of the wired network?"

If so what gear would I need and what is this technique most commonly called?

Thanks.


----------



## bbzz (May 17, 2012)

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Repeater_Bridge


----------



## michaelrmgreen (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for that bbzz.


----------



## jem (May 18, 2012)

It's WDS - Wireless Distribution System.

When choosing access points, make sure they support this.


----------



## Yaser1984 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks, I was looking it


----------



## saxon3049 (May 22, 2012)

michaelrmgreen said:
			
		

> I have endless frustration with USB wireless 'dongles', so I wondered:
> 
> "Is it possible to connect to the wireless access point on my network from another wireless access point and use the wired connection to the second access point as an extension of the wired network?"
> 
> ...



Not all dongles are created equal, I use this bad boy hours of fun to be had with it http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alfa-AWUSO3...PGP6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337641250&sr=8-2


----------

